
Ask HN: Replace Pixel 2, EOL support October 2020 - mickotron
Pixel 2 not officially supported past October 2020.
Pixel 2 users: what are you doing to replace? Which new device? Or are you going to install different OS onto the phone and keep using the hardware?<p>For those replacing, anyone going the PinePhone route?
======
rvz
If the PinePhone does not have the exact _same_ apps that you will find in the
Play Store or App Store, then it is not a viable replacement for the Pixel 2
user, unless they are Linux fans or enthusiasts.

It's easier to get a new Pixel device or iOS device, but this duopoly really
needs a credible alternative and the PinePhone is really not an option unless
it has the latest Android and can run the same Android apps without the
hassle.

Looking at the list of OSes it supports, it just slapping on Linux distros
running on a tiny screen. That tells me its for Linux enthusiasts and that's
too bad. I'd rather buy and iPhone 12 or a new Pixel device when they both
come out than to do this ROM flashing business like its 2010.

------
Grazester
I am hoping they launch the Pixel 4a then. It looks like a good contender for
my needs, it has a finger print reader.

------
mickotron
I've found grapheneos, /e/, UBPorts, etc don't support Pixel 2.

